# Classified Ad



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

My conversion to the dark side is complete, and i have posted a Crest Ultima 10 amp power supply and Train Engineer receiver (27mHz) in the Classifieds.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*You are now complete. 
There is no going back.*


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Suggestions for what to use the drywall sander for??


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Posted By nkelsey on 10/07/2008 11:03 AM
Suggestions for what to use the drywall sander for??



DRYWALL...







sorry that was too easy...
Nick..


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Dohh! But that would take time from.......TRAINS!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By nick s. on 10/07/2008 11:06 AM
Posted By nkelsey on 10/07/2008 11:03 AM
Suggestions for what to use the drywall sander for??



DRYWALL...







sorry that was too easy...
Nick..





Across the border from upstate NY, we use it for gyprock.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Gyprock, sounds like what I have to pay at the gravel pit, gypped for rock.....


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,

Maybe someone that is still track power would like to buy it!


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

SOLD!


----------

